# new in Ocala Fl.



## greezykid (Feb 23, 2010)

I will be pickimg up 2 9 frame med nucs from david miksa this weekend and beginning my learning journey in Ocala fl.I have not found a mentor yet but have read alot.I would love to have help from anybody in my area.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, you are in the best part of Florida to learn beekeeping. I author a couple websites that might help. We have classes every month at USF in Tampa.
http://americasbeekeeper.com
http://americasbeekeeper.org


----------



## greezykid (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the invite,one of my concerns is a family of racoons.Besides fencing in and electric fence are there any other ways to protct hives.


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

I have never had problems with racoons, except with the chickens they have reached in the coop, they should not be a problem with bees, are you near any citrus, it is getting close to bloom time 
Bob


----------



## greezykid (Feb 23, 2010)

We lost most of citrus groves with big freeze in 80's but still have residental trees.I hope the ***** will leave them alone,I prepared a fenced area but hope I don't have to use it.I can't hurt the ***** because ther running out of habitat also.I'm not sure of what will be blooming but rying to find out. Thanks for the response.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Racoons will tear up a hive almost as fast as a bear. Keep the hive strapped together with a ratchet strap. Strap it to the hive stand if possible. If you can raise the hive a foot or two on a real stable stand that will help. You will still see tracks for a few nights, but the buffet line is closed when they cannot get in. They will give up in frustration. Ratchet straps work for teenagers too.


----------



## greezykid (Feb 23, 2010)

I thought they might be a problem so I have built a wire cage with a top I can secure to get started.I'm thinking about electrified fence to give them a little jolt.Seems like there was enough to learn without battling critters.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## archy (Nov 14, 2009)

Fellow Floridian here!

Just a little bit southwest of you. Glad to hear of more people in the area.

We should schedule a meetup or something sometime.


----------



## greezykid (Feb 23, 2010)

I will be looking for all the help I can get,where are you at in Citrus county?


----------

